# Progressive loss of power.



## docgtwalker (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a 96 maxima with 215k miles on it. For the past two weeks I have been experiencing a steady progressive power loss. It started after an oil change at a quick-lube shop. The car seemed sluggish on excelleration. My mechanic recommended a tune up after the code for misfiring cylinder number 2 and knock sensor code came up. He replaced the spark plugs, air filter, and fuel filter until i could get the knock sensor. I drove the car for a few days, but before replacing the knock sensor the car started to lose serious power with a top speed of 45-50 mph. It lost more and more power until the car stalled out. When you press the gas pedal, the engine rattles then stalls out. It may go into first or second gear but with no power. The knock sensor was replaced and the car ran exactly the same way. The obd code now stated a problem with the mass air flow sensor. I replaced that as well. No improvement. The car stalls out after depressing the gas pedal and has no power; my mechanic is stumped. Any ideas out there?


----------



## slavrenz (Apr 16, 2010)

vacuum leak? check all of your hoses very carefully, as maybe one just finally gave out


----------

